# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه آزاد شیراز

## masudr

سلام.

آیا دانشگاه آزاد شیراز بدون آزمون رشته برق یا مکانیکی قبولی میده ؟؟

و سطح دانشگاهش چطوره ارزشو داره ؟

----------


## artim

باید داخل سایت بزنه مشخص نیست 
اما برق و مکانیک یکم بعیده بدون کنکور شه مگر ظرفیت زیاد باشه

----------


## masudr

پس چطور برم ازاد من بدون ازمون

----------


## artim

> پس چطور برم ازاد من بدون ازمون


از سایت دانشگاه ازاد رشته بدون ازمون کد رشته هاشو انتخاب رشته میکنی

----------


## Coyote

دوستان کسی می دونه برق دانشگاه آزاد شیراز چه رتبه ای می خواد؟

----------


## Coyote

@8mit8

----------


## saj8jad

> دوستان کسی می دونه برق دانشگاه آزاد شیراز چه رتبه ای می خواد؟


دقیق نمیدونم داداش ولی دانشگاه آزاد مشهد تا 40 45 هزار میگیره  :Y (551):

----------

